# Cory's gotta problem



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Came home tonight and noticed a blood red line on my cory. I cant remember the exact species Plat--eon something along those lines, I know it starts with a P  

Anyway its on his left side on about the mid section of his body, looks like a blood worm that standing straight up.

Seems active, Im just curious as to what this is.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Could be
Reddining of the skin, or red streaks in the fins Virus, Ulcers (Bacterial infection) 
Viruses can only be seen through microscopes - and its incurable. With a bacterial disease, use a anti-bacteria or anti-internal treatment. A prolonged SALT bath (3-5 g/litre for several days) will alliviate osmoregulatory stress in the case of severe ulceration. 
OR 
Fish are gasping, on the bottom of the aquarium, red streaks around gills Most probably oxygen starvation, or a Gill disease 

here is a great fish disease site!
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/diseases.html


----------

